# Revo by Alcon Big Brake Kit for Mk5/Mk6/MQB...



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*OVERVIEW*

The Revo Big Brake Kit Upgrade is engineered to improve your stopping power in any condition. Whilst stock brakes are perfectly adequate for general driving; the braking system is often overlooked when enhancing a vehicles performance. The Revo brake kit is made by world leading brake manufacturer Alcon; utilising over 30years of motorsport braking innovation only the best materials, techniques and processes have been used.

In depth testing is a key factor in the development of our products; our brake kits have been aggressively tested in a variation of conditions in both road and track scenarios to ensure they meet the constant high stress of track days, sprints and fast road driving. Test kits were installed on our in house development vehicles along with a number of vehicles around the world and put through their paces to prove their worth over the stock setup; providing exceptional performance combined with consistency and durability you can rely on, corner after corner, stop after stop.

Made by world leading brake manufacturer Alcon, only the best materials, techniques and processes have been used, with every step of the manufacturing process completed in the UK. Alcon has been at the forefront of motorsport braking innovation for over 30 years.

*100 - 0 MPH AVERAGE STOPPING DISTANCE*

Data captured in dry UK conditions using Racelogic GPS equipment; Average taken over nine runs at which point the stock brakes failed.










*CALIPERS*










Our lightweight six pot caliper is a single piece aluminium Mono-bloc design. This design has been used to maximise rigidity, pedal feel and overall braking performance. The caliper incorporates a progressive six piston setup to give great brake balance, and high quality seals increasing resilience to road salts and other corrosive elements.

*Rotors*










We use a two piece floating disc and hat design to efficiently dissipate heat. The friction surface features crescent groves designed to increase bite and remove debris from the pad surface giving the perfect balance between brake feel and longevity. The discs feature internal cooling vanes that draw air from the center of the disc outward to maximise heat dissipation and minimise heat transfer to the calipers, pads, and brake fluid, which plays an all important part in providing consistent stopping power for your vehicle.

*BRAKE PADS*











We supply our brake kit with Ferodo DS Performance Pads that offer a consistent pedal feel and fantastic braking performance both from cold and when hot. Combined with low wheel dusting, minimal noise characteristics, and low disc and pad wear rates this is the ideal pad compound for general road and track driving.

*Brake Lines*











Our brake kit is supplied with front & rear stainless lines; consisting of a PTFE inner and stainless steel braided outer to eliminate the spongy feel of original rubber hoses, provide superior resistance to corrosion, and offer consistent braking performance.

*Brake Fluid*










Our brakes are supplied with Motul Dot 5.1 brake fluid; specifically designed for brakes systems with ABS. This is a long life synthetic brake fluid with superior boiling point qualities to conventional Dot 3 and 4 spec. fluids.

*Kit Contents*

Revo by Alcon Caliper x2 (3.3 Kg Each)
Revo by Alcon Disks x2 (7.66 Kg Each)
6061 Aluminium Anodised Bell x2
6061 Aluminium Anodised Caliper Bracket
Revo Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines
Motul Dot 5.1 Brake Fluid
Ferodo DS Performance Brake Pads

Pricing information: http://www.revotechnik.com/revo-products/brakes#productposition

For an Authorized Revo Dealer near you please consult our dealer locator at: http://www.revotechnik.com/dealer-locator


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mid Week Bump in Progress...*

Check out the Revo Authorized Dealer Locator and get Revo'd Today! http://www.revotechnik.com/dealer-locator:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Good Morning...*

This is your Monday Morning Bump!:laugh:

If you have any questions regarding Revo, have a look at our Dealer Locator http://www.revotechnik.com/dealer-locator 

or contact us directly at Tel: +1 770 271-4726 or email US Sales at: [email protected]

Thanks, and have a great week!


----------

